# Puppy Classes



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Smudge has started Puppy classes, first one was last night. 13th Feb.

Only a small group, 3 other dogs. He wasn't that interested in learning tbh, just loved playing with the others dogs.

My husband took him, said he couldn't get over when they were playing and chasing each other, the swiftness in which Smudge could turn, compared to the others. Turn on a sixpence really.

So his social skills are been progressed, and new tips on teaching him other things.

Also a 'noise' CD, with thunder and fireworks, to desensitise, sounds a good idea - will have to see if it works though. :lol2:


So now to practice all those new skills this week, although I think it wore him out, he's knackered this morning.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Well since he had conjunctivitus for the last one, so would have missed 3 out of 6 - seemed pretty pointless in going any more - considering you have to pay for all 6 anyway.

Ah well!!


----------



## biskit (May 9, 2008)

do you guys know how much puppy vaccinations usually cost?

I am just about to get a cocker spaniel puppy and am trying to get as much info as possible!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Best ring your vet really, can't remember exactly, £30 something???


----------

